# 86 turbo wont run after 15 years.... help



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hello all,

Logged on today for the first time in five years simply because my 1986 300zx turbo has run perfectly for that long but now i got issues and could use some help. Here is the rub:

Car started to run rough intermitently over the last few months and would nearly stall followed by the rotten egg (fuel in catalyst smell). I fiqured the ethanol had gotten some water in the system so i just kept driving and the problem seemed to go away till now.

Right now it won't start. I replaced fuel filter, cap, rotor and plug wires and need help. Car turns over but just won't fire. Seems to be spark related as fuel is getting into the new filter. MAF sensor put in five years ago and symtoms don't seem to be related. I checked all fuses and they are fine.

I have these questions:

1.Where is the computer to run the diagnostics on? 

2. How do i test the coil for spark? hold the plug near the coil and look for arc? 

3. Where do i go from here?

Thanks


----------



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

Did test for arc from coil to wire and all looked good there.

Anyone with a picture of the computer??


----------



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

Had no idea how few owners here...jeez.


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

the ecu (computer) is in the passanger side kick panel that you'll have to remove to get to. 


here how to run the diagnostic system

XenonZ31 ECU Diagnostics hope that helps


----------



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.

I found it and got every code in the book.

11
13
14
21
23
24
31
34
41

So i guess i need everything but a mass air flow sensor??


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

unhook the battery for like 15 minutes. it'll clear the codes. and then run them again. the ecu stores codes from doing things with the motor while the battery is hooked up.


----------



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

Will do.

I want to drain the fuel tank too by running the fuel pump and unhooking the fuel line on the bottom of the filter into a gas can. Where is the fuel pump? I want to run some jumpers to it?

Already low so it shouldn't take long. The fuel filter was dirty and the new one already had some gunk in it so i'm wondering if its related to the no start condition.


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

do you have a factory service manual. if not getting one will help tons. you can download it here 

XenonZ31 Reference

gas tankis in the back inder the carpet, the black layer of fabric (not sure waht it is.) and the foam. lift all the up and its smack dab right in the middle. and as for the jumpers? i dont know. to empty it i usually just pull the line and crank it over until you dont see gas anymore.


----------



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks for the link. Library nor Napa have the manual for these cars anymore. I'd have to go online to get a chiltons or haynes.

When you turn the key on the pump only pumps for a few seconds and then stops. it's not a continuous flow so you'd have to keep on turning the key on and off for a long time to get the tank dry. I wanna keep the pump running continually by running two jumpers to it from a 12v battery,

I cleared the codes and then got new ones. I think the comp is good as the codes related to spark have cleared now that i've hooked the coil wire back up.

now they read:

13
14
23
24
31

Funny thing is the car started (roughly) for a few seconds when i tried to start with the fuel pump off.

Would the throttle position sensor and the cylinder head temp switch really stop the car from running? Is it worth trying to replace those?


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

the chts is possible to stop he car from running. so replace it, here how to o it. 

z31.com | Repairs | Changing the CHTS the Easy Way 

i also suggest surfin sites like xenonz31.com and z31.com
and other z sites. their very helpful, but always search before you ask on z31.com or you will get an earfull.

and as for the fuel tank. i have never tried to hook up power to it. it might work. when i did it i jus kept cranking the car over to get it out.


----------



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

For the life of me i can't get on z31.com. I set up an acct years ago and can't remember the avatar name or password. When i ask for password it says the name and password don't match the email address and on and on.

Printed the section on diagnostics..should keep me going for a bit.


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

ok cool, if you have any other questions you can just let me know


----------



## Player1 (Apr 3, 2004)

Got the car running. Turns out the cat was really clogged and the back pressure had fouled a few plugs (that looked ok to me). My mechanic put in a high flow cat and some new plugs and she's pulling like a freight train again.

I've now got a problem with the car needing to be turned over four or five times to start when cold followed by several blips of the throttle to keep it going while idling until warm.

Mechanic ran the fog through the vaccum system and we couldn't find any leaks.

Any idea on what this problem is? 

Car runs great once warm.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

find which sensor that controls the cold start condition. think its the CHTS??? not sure on the turbo it different on the n/a that i have.


----------

